# Question about Carl Orff & Gunild Keetman: Musica Poetica (Orff Schulwerk)



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I've long been a fan of the Carl Orff & Gunild Keetman "Music For Children" 2-lp set on Angel, which I believe dates back to 1958. So I was excited to see Sony's new reissue of the 6-CD set of Carl Orff & Gunild Keetman's Musica Poetica, which features the Orff Schulwek/Music for Children approach. I know the set was previously issued as a 6-CD set on RCA Red Seal (the new set also features the Red Seal label), but I can find no proof on this music being released on lp by either Red Seal or any other label. The music was recorded in 1964 and bears a 1971 copyright date on the new Sony CD set. There's also a later set of recordings of Musica Poetica by an Orff Schulwerk group that includes Orff's daughter, but can anyone tell me who issued these earlier recordings in either America or Europe?

By the way, I'm enjoying the Sony set!

The original Red Seal CD set:
View attachment 71386


The new Sony/Red Seal CD set:
View attachment 71388


The Angel 2-lp set of "Music For Children":
View attachment 71387


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, I think I've discovered the answer to my own question. Upon checking eBay again, I see that there are older LPs of "Musica Poetica" on the German Harmonia Mundi label and on the French BASF Harmonia Mundi label. According to Wikipedia: "Deutsche Harmonia Mundi (founded 1958) is a German classical music record label...acquired by BMG Music in 1992...now part of Sony BMG...had distribution deals with...Harmonia Mundi France, until first BASF, then briefly with EMI bought into the label in the late 1980s, before finally selling to BMG in 1992."

I'm currently on the third disc of the six-CD Sony set (with each CD running over an hour long) and besides enjoying the music, I'm also amazed that the same composer who wrote the incredibly intense "Carmina Burana" is responsible for all this delightful music for children!


----------

